# Paris : Bouffe de janvier 2006



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

*3è jeudi de chaque mois*

*Dates 2006 * ​ 


*19 janvier : ChantAirelle*
*16 février*
*16 mars : ChantAirelle*
*20 avril*
*18 mai : ChantAirelle*
*15 juin*
*20 juillet : ChantAirelle*
*17 août*
*21 septembre : ChantAirelle*
*19 octobre*
*16 novembre : ChantAirelle*
*16 décembre*



Comme d'hab, ces dates sont susceptible de changements en fonction de pleins d'autres événements ​


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon




*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*






Frédéric nous propose


			
				Menu spécial MaGé a dit:
			
		

> *Menu à 22 ¤*
> [hors boissons]​
> 
> _ENTREES au choix :_
> ...


----------



## golf (16 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​




- 
- 






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​




- moi 
- 






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (18 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- moi 
- moi aussi 
- 






- 






- pas moi :rateau:


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
-
_
3






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ithibautG5 (19 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
-
_
3






- IthibautG5  






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (19 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
__
4






- IthibautG5






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
__
4






- IthibautG5
- maiwen






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
__
5






- IthibautG5
- maiwen






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
-
__
5






- IthibautG5    
- maiwen






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## da capo (19 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
-
__
5






- IthibautG5         
- maiwen
- starmac (si ma compagne bosse comme prévu à Paris à ce moment là) 





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
-
__
 5






- IthibautG5
- maiwen
- starmac
- TranXarnoss





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer (je sortirai d'exam  :rateau: )
__
 6






- IthibautG5
- maiwen
- starmac
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly (j'espère que IthibautG5 viendra.  )
__
 7  Je vais sévir  






- IthibautG5
- maiwen
- starmac
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

je serai en vacances :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je serai en vacances :rateau: :casse:


Ce qui ne constitue en rien une excuse valable pour ne pas venir.


----------



## valoriel (20 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
__
 8






- IthibautG5
- maiwen
- starmac
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (20 Décembre 2005)

> - Fab'Fab


promis, cette fois ci... j'essayerai de te voir :rose:  



*elle* ne saura pas là... :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

je viens si fab vient me chercher sur son joli scooter tout de blanc vêtu  ( le scooter ... pas fab ... :afraid: ) 

:rateau:

edit : il est blanc au moins ? 

je dis plus rien :rose:


----------



## valoriel (20 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je dis plus rien :rose:


merci   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

entre Human et valo: pas un pour racheter l'autre...  

on compte sur ses petits doigts et ça donne... *8*


----------



## valoriel (20 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> entre Human et valo: pas un pour racheter l'autre...


ayé... corrigé :rateau:

par contre toi tu es incorrigible 

on te parle d'une fille qui attend le bus, et tu demandes déjà les photos


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> on te parle d'une fille qui attend le bus, et tu demandes déjà les photos



j'vais attendre encore longtemps


----------



## valoriel (20 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'vais attendre encore longtemps


voui :rose:  

j'ai pas encore de photos... :hein:

et puis Fabien pourraît se rendre utile... lui qui me croise tout le temps, il devrait en prendre, des photos


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> voui :rose:
> 
> j'ai pas encore de photos... :hein:
> 
> et puis Fabien pourraît se rendre utile... lui qui me croise tout le temps, il devrait en prendre, des photos



Je te croise, c'est toi qui me croise pas, c'est tout :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je te croise, c'est toi qui me croise pas, c'est tout :mouais:



il est d'un snob, ce gamin...


----------



## ikiki (21 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
__
 8






- IthibautG5
- maiwen
- starmac
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi 





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (21 Décembre 2005)

Le tread "_Bouffes de Paris 2006_ étant toujours verrouillé et sur une suggestion de Clément,
je propose pour février ou avril deux adresses pour une fondue Savoyarde :

1) La Grolle de Montmarte

2) Le Bistrot du Boursier (places restreintes)

P.S. Lemmy, si tu en connais d'autres, n'hésite pas


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Le tread "_Bouffes de Paris 2006_ étant toujours verrouillé et sur une suggestion de Clément,
> je propose pour février ou avril deux adresses pour une fondue Savoyarde :
> 
> 1) La Grolle de Montmarte
> ...



   

ce sont les deux mêmes liens  

le bistrot du boursier à l'air bien sympa 

Rectifié


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

Si je suis libre ce jour là je passerais vous voir(ou je m'inscrirais) d'autant plus que j'étais à coté de vous pour décembre.
Je n'ai pas voulu casser l'ambiance qui y rêgnait.

Je vous observais de loin....


----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Si je suis libre ce jour là je passerais vous voir(ou je m'inscrirais) d'autant plus que j'étais à coté de vous pour décembre.
> Je n'ai pas voulu casser l'ambiance qui y rêgnait.
> 
> Je vous observais de loin....


:afraid: tu veux dire que tu nous regardais par les baies vitrées ou que tu étais dans le resto même ?  :afraid:

:mouais:


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

> tu veux dire que tu nous regardais par les baies vitrées ou que tu étais dans le resto même



Ce n'est pas mon genre de regarder à travers les vitres...mais je vous ai vus...


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Le tread "_Bouffes de Paris 2006_ étant toujours verrouillé et sur une suggestion de Clément,
> je propose pour février ou avril deux adresses pour une fondue Savoyarde :
> 
> 1) La Grolle de Montmarte
> ...


J'ouvrirai ce fil un fois que nous aurons entamé l'année 
wizzz nous a proposé un restau pour févier, on va aller voir 

J'ai rectifié le lien de Cillian.


----------



## kathy h (21 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G ( en attendant qu'il s'inscrive lui même ..) 
__
 9    incurable Kathy :rateau:






- IthibautG5
- maiwen
- starmac
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi 





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## da capo (21 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
__
 9 






- IthibautG5
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi 





- starmac (remis à plus tard )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (21 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce sont les deux mêmes liens


C'est pratique les "copier/coller" mais parfois ça vous fait faire des co...   Heu! des betises  

Merci golf.


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour (sauf gros imprévu  )
__
10 







- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi 





- starmac (remis à plus tard )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chokobelle (29 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
__
10







- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi 
- Chokobelle (cette fois ça devrait aller  )





- starmac (remis à plus tard )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> -Jojoleretour (sauf gros imprévu  )


 Content de te revoir ici!... 

 Et en espérant te voir aussi à la Bouffe du Mois!


----------



## fredmac75 (29 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75 (vous croyiez que j'allais rater la donzelle de valo ?)
__
11







- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle





- starmac


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (30 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> - fredmac75 (vous croyiez que j'allais rater la donzelle de valo ?)


 j'ai jamais dit qu'elle venait 

par contre maintenant que tu t'es engagé à venir, toi on te rateras pas


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75 (vous croyiez que j'allais rater la donzelle de valo ?)
__
11







- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle





- starmac
- Taho! (à une semaine près, j'étais là pour la bouffe)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Janvier 2006)

je lance un appel si qq un connais un hotel pas loin de la gare du nord (juste a coté) pas trop cher je suis preneur :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (1 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> je lance un appel si qq un connais un hotel pas loin de la gare du nord (juste a coté) pas trop cher je suis preneur :rateau:


tu as internet ?


----------



## golf (1 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as internet ?


L'internet ne remplacera jamais la connaissance personnelle d'un lieu pas un humain :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

y'a un hotel près de la gare qui est au nord de Grenoble... C'est pas ça ? :rateau:


----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75 
__
11







- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Teo





- starmac
- Taho! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *3è jeudi de chaque mois*
> 
> *Dates 2006 * ​
> 
> ...



Euuuuh M'sieur, M'sieur... il avait pas été dit que les dîners non ChantAirelliens auraient lieu un autre jour que le jeudi?  

J'espère que l'idée tient toujours, car ça m'embêterait d'attendre l'été prochain pour vous revoir...

A.

ps:
Bonne année à tous zaufait!


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuh M'sieur, M'sieur... il avait pas été dit que les dîners non ChantAirelliens auraient lieu un autre jour que le jeudi?
> 
> J'espère que l'idée tient toujours, car ça m'embêterait d'attendre l'été prochain pour vous revoir...


Chose promise, chose due


----------



## Freelancer (4 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75
__
11







- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Teo
- Freelancer





- starmac
- Taho! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Chose promise, chose due



Bon alors je guette la date du repas de février! 

Merci! M'sieur!

A.


----------



## lumai (6 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75
- lumai
__
12







- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Teo
- Freelancer





- starmac
- Taho! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fbethe (6 Janvier 2006)

le menu arrive !! :love: :love: :love: :love:

Frédéric


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

moi je propose : 
- petit vulcania en entrée 
- grand vulcania en plat principal 
- ... et vulcania en dessert


----------



## lumai (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je propose :
> - petit vulcania en entrée
> - grand vulcania en plat principal
> - ... et vulcania en dessert


J'approuve parfaitement ce menu !  :love:


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

Frédéric nous propose


			
				Menu spécial MaGé a dit:
			
		

> *Menu à 22 ¤*
> [hors boissons]​
> 
> _ENTREES au choix :_
> ...


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

je vois marqué nulle part "vulcania" ...:rose: c'est moi ou ... ? :rose:

ps : c'est pas que je veuille insister mais bon


----------



## lumai (6 Janvier 2006)

Pas de vulcania ???????


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

Ben oui, le Vulcania, quoi !


----------



## valoriel (6 Janvier 2006)

:afraid: :afraid:

il est ou le vulcania?? :hein:


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Janvier 2006)

c'est vraiment à Paris cette bouffe ...   :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

monte voir pour vérifier...


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> monte voir pour vérifier...



Monter à Paris pour manger Auvergnat :love: :love: :love: ... si tu veux manger Auvergnat tu sais qu'illksnbfkejbvzemgvosdkvne (non non j'ai rien dit)


----------



## Stargazer (6 Janvier 2006)

Et oui pas de Vulcania ... C'est en fonction des arrivages ... De quoi je sais pas sur ce coup mes des arrivages ...


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

du coup je sais pas si va y'avoir arrivage de maiwen :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

Arf ... Du coup il va y avoir du gâchis je le sens ...


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

gofl, tu sais ce qu'il reste à dire au patron


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> gofl, tu sais ce qu'il reste à dire au patron



Le Vulcania devrait être systématiquement inclus dans le menu MacG.


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2006)

Ce mois ci, c'est menu diététique [récup post fêtes]


----------



## FANREM (8 Janvier 2006)

Pas grave, on compensera par la boisson


----------



## Freelancer (8 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer (he's back and he's hungry )
__
13







- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Teo





- starmac
- Taho! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (8 Janvier 2006)

Ben c'est pas trop tôt papy !


----------



## Freelancer (8 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas trop tôt papy !


J'avais peur de revenir parce que webo m'avait dit que Golf était un ogre qui mangeait les enfants après les avoir engraissé avec quelques vulcania


----------



## Stargazer (8 Janvier 2006)

C'est vrai que goldensun on en entend plus parlé depuis la bouffe de l'expo ..


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2006)

Ben ça fait deux, le compte y est.


----------



## Freelancer (8 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que goldensun on en entend plus parlé ..


Et Lastrada qui a disparu après l'Apple Expo...


----------



## Freelancer (8 Janvier 2006)

Y'en avait pas un autre, un petit brun avec des tatouages, on l'a plus jamais revu...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Janvier 2006)

Ah mais oui !!!! J'ai oublié son nom ...


----------



## Freelancer (8 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais oui !!!! J'ai oublié son nom ...



Moi aussi, j'ai oublié le nom, mais pas les tatouages :love:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Janvier 2006)

Non mais je me souviens surtout du regard de golf sur lui ... Il avait fin ce soir là ...


----------



## Freelancer (8 Janvier 2006)

C'était Reen je crois... Rencontre avec Golf mi juin pour la bouffe aux beaux arts, dernière connexion mi-juillet, le temps de bien l'engraisser... tout concorde


----------



## Stargazer (8 Janvier 2006)

Oui c'était bien lui ...


----------



## golf (8 Janvier 2006)

Hé, les 2 chameaux, vous z'avez fini de déblatérer


----------



## golf (8 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer
__
13






- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Teo






- starmac
- Taho! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (8 Janvier 2006)

Frédéric nous propose


			
				Menu spécial MaGé a dit:
			
		

> *Menu à 22 ¤*
> [hors boissons]​
> 
> _ENTREES au choix :_
> ...


----------



## Freelancer (8 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé, les 2 chameaux, vous z'avez fini de déblatérer


 celui dont on ne doit pas prononcer le nom nous a dans sa ligne de mire


----------



## valoriel (8 Janvier 2006)

fourbe 

pas la peine de reposter le menu 

on a tous vu qu'il n'y avait pas de vulcania


----------



## Stargazer (8 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> celui dont on ne doit pas prononcer le nom nous a dans sa ligne de mire




C'est toujours ça quand on veut faire éclater la vérité au grand jour ... Le pouvoir en place cherchera toujours à nous en empêcher !


----------



## kathy h (9 Janvier 2006)

bonjour tout le monde , une revenante ( je suis toute grise à force de travailler 24 sur 24  )


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Frédéric nous propose​






> ENTREES au choix :
> ¼uf poché à la fourme d'Ambert AOC
> Mousseline de poissons de rivière
> 
> ...



pas d'entrée pour moi si je viens :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2006)

Golf,
Tout d'abord bonané.
Je propose ce restaurant pour une prochaine bouffe : Le Lipaya. (le site est pourave mais pas le resto)
Le cuistot est un ami, c'est pas cher, et c'est bon...



PS : je l'ai pas mis en MP car ça peut intéresser tout le monde....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Janvier 2006)

Et c'est à côté de chez toi ...


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2006)

Fainéant


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est à côté de chez toi ...



Ah oui tiens... ?!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Janvier 2006)

Non mais comme ça on sait où faire l'after ...


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais comme ça on sait où faire l'after ...




Enfin...:rateau: à coté...:rose: il est grand le bd Magenta...


----------



## valoriel (9 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Enfin...:rateau: à coté...:rose: il est grand le bd Magenta...


t'inquiètes pas... on a l'habitude de marcher 

au pire tu feras l'aller retour avec ton scooter  :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (9 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer
__
13






- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Teo
- Grug2






- starmac
- Taho! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (10 Janvier 2006)

Il n'y a que celui là à Paris ? F'in bon, moi c'que j'en dis ...












17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer
- Balooners
__
14






- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Teo
- Grug2






- starmac
- Taho! 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2006)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a que celui là à Paris ? F'in bon, moi c'que j'en dis


Oh lui :mouais: 
Il est censé habiter Paris, il joue les courants d'air et il se pointe pour râler  :rateau: 
Faut suivre, c'est pas fruit du hasard


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je propose ce restaurant pour une prochaine bouffe : Le Lipaya. (le site est pourave mais pas le resto)
> Le cuistot est un ami, c'est pas cher, et c'est bon...


Vieux Râleur  
Note l'adresse :rateau: 
jahrom et son ami nous attendent pour nous offrir l'apéro ​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vieux Râleur
> Note l'adresse :rateau:
> jahrom et son ami nous attendent pour nous offrir l'apéro ​



vu depuis longtemps :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (10 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer
- Balooners
__
14






- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Teo
- Grug2






- starmac
- Taho!
- AntoineD (mais en mars là... oui, p'têt bien  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## wizzz (11 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer
- Balooners
- wizzz
__
15






- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Teo
- Grug2






- starmac
- Taho!
- AntoineD (mais en mars là... oui, p'têt bien  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
... wizzz, le retour !!!  Et qui oublie d'enlever les balises


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Tu peux enlever les balises 





> et [/ quote] pour qu'on puisse reprendre ton post ...
> 
> Sinon bon retour !
> 
> Pfff, faut tout faire ici !


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Janvier 2006)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> ... wizzz, le retour !!!



Super je vais enfin faire ta connaissance   par contre ne pique pas mon slogan il es protégé par le copyright


----------



## wizzz (11 Janvier 2006)

heureusement que la bergère est là pour remettre ses agneau sur le bon chemin


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, faut tout faire ici !


Normal, t'es de service de nuit :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Normal, t'es de service de nuit :mouais:



à désormais 26 balais il a l'âge requis


----------



## Taho! (11 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Normal, t'es de service de nuit :mouais:


Je viens de finir mon quart, je vais me coucher !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir mon quart



de rouge


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à désormais 26 balais il a l'âge requis




C'est pas de moi dont il est question !


----------



## Taho! (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de moi dont il est question !


ben de moi non, je les ai pas (encore) !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer
- Balooners
- wizzz
__
15






- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Teo
- Grug2
- Finn_Atlas






- starmac
- Taho!
- AntoineD (mais en mars là... oui, p'têt bien  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Jojoleretour
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer
- Balooners
- wizzz
- Teo
__
16






- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Grug2
- Finn_Atlas






- starmac
- Taho!
- AntoineD (mais en mars là... oui, p'têt bien  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Ah bah enfin !!! C'est qu'on attendait ton retour toi !


----------



## Balooners (12 Janvier 2006)

Dites, en Février, je vous propose un Resto au Top, il s'appelle Chantairelle :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Janvier 2006)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Dites, en Février, je vous propose un Resto au Top, il s'appelle Chantairelle :mouais:


ça change pas beaucoup de l'habitude


----------



## Freelancer (12 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> ça change pas beaucoup de l'habitude



ça serait bien que tu modifies la liste suite à ton changement de pseudo


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Janvier 2006)

J'allais le faire


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Link
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer
- Balooners
- wizzz
- Teo
__
16






- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Grug2
- Finn_Atlas






- starmac
- Taho!
- AntoineD (mais en mars là... oui, p'têt bien  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Link
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer
- Balooners
- wizzz
- Teo
__
16






- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Grug2
- Finn_Atlas






- starmac
- Taho!
- AntoineD (mais en mars là... oui, p'têt bien  )
- StJohnPerse 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Link
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer
- Balooners
- wizzz
- Teo
- maiwen
__
17






- TranXarnoss
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Grug2
- Finn_Atlas






- starmac
- Taho!
- AntoineD (mais en mars là... oui, p'têt bien  )
- StJohnPerse 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2006)

La prochaine , je me joins a vous  .


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Link
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer
- Balooners
- wizzz
- Teo
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
__
18






- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle
- Grug2
- Finn_Atlas






- starmac
- Taho!
- AntoineD (mais en mars là... oui, p'têt bien  )
- StJohnPerse 
- Picouto :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ikiki (17 Janvier 2006)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*jeudi 19*
*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Lemmy
- Cillian
- golf
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- Human-Fly
- valoriel
- Gérard G
- Link
- fredmac75
- lumai
- Freelancer
- Balooners
- wizzz
- Teo
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- ikiki et imimi
__
20






- Chokobelle
- Grug2
- Finn_Atlas






- starmac
- Taho!
- AntoineD (mais en mars là... oui, p'têt bien  )
- StJohnPerse 
- Picouto :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2006)

:mouais: 20 :afraid: 
Frédéric va nous tuer :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Taho! (17 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: 20 :afraid:
> Frédéric va nous tuer :hosto: :modo:


Et encore, je peux pas venir !


----------



## jugnin (17 Janvier 2006)

'Z'aurez qu'à jouer à la roulette russe à l'apéro.


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: 20 :afraid:
> Frédéric va nous tuer :hosto: :modo:


oh tu sais moi je compte pour un demi, et puis je prendrai qu'un dessert


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2006)

ChantAirelle a dit:
			
		

> - Lemmy
> - Cillian
> - golf
> - Kathy h
> ...


J'ai eu la soufflante du taulier :casse: :bebe: :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: 20 :afraid:
> Frédéric va nous tuer :hosto: :modo:



Pourquoi il n'y a que 20 places disponible?


----------



## Cillian (17 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: 20 :afraid:
> Frédéric va nous tuer :hosto: :modo:



Après le repas j'espère


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi il n'y a que 20 places disponible?


ça reste un resto  pas une salle de concert


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2006)

Bon bah on serait bien venu mais si c'est complet...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah on serait bien venu mais si c'est complet...



on s'en fait une en même temps ailleurs ?


----------



## valoriel (17 Janvier 2006)

pas moyen de rajouter une p'tite seconde table pour mackie, jarhom et sa belle et pi-être le poisson rouge?


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Janvier 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Après le repas j'espère



Et avant l'addition aussi


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on s'en fait une en même temps ailleurs ?



aller chiche :love:


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller chiche :love:



On va pas avoir le choix... ces bouffes du mois ont trop de succès...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On va pas avoir le choix... ces bouffes du mois ont trop de succès...



tu ne trouve une petite adresse ? :love:


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2006)

Hé, oui, la rançon du succès :rateau: 
Cela devient un casse tête :bebe:


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

ça fait chmur j'aurai bien vu les manquants, depuis le temps que je suis pas venu, si même les anciens manquent, ça est scandaleux, moi je dis 



_Bon, je dois vous dire, je serai peut-être appelé en urgence en fin de repas, style vers 23h et je devrais m'éclipser. Inutile de me torturer je ne dirais rien  . Ou alors je resterai sagement avec vous jusqu'à la fin et irait boire un coup avec les poteaux..._


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, je dois vous dire, je serai peut-être appelé en urgence en fin de repas, style vers 23h et je devrais m'éclipser. Inutile de me torturer je ne dirais rien _


dis nous tout...


----------



## Freelancer (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> dis nous tout...



moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais!


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça fait chmur j'aurai bien vu les manquants, depuis le temps que je suis pas venu, si même les anciens manquent, ça est scandaleux, moi je dis


On se fera un pique-nique aux beaux jours


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On se fera un pique-nique aux beaux jours


*souvenirs*  :love: :rose:


----------



## Taho! (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> *souvenirs*  :love: :rose:


J'allais le dire ! Vivement juillet :love:


----------



## Cillian (18 Janvier 2006)

Et si on envisageait une autre bouffe entre le 28 janvier et le 12 février


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais! moi je sais!




*fais pas ton intéressant  *


de toute façon ** *** ******** n'intéresse personne que moi    

Est-il prévu de ne pas faire _trop long au restau_ comme on en avait évoqué l'idée afin de pouvoir aller boire un verre pas trop tard _tous ensemble_ ?

_Golf:  un rencard à 17h vers Balard pour la mise en place d'une connexion internet chez une demoiselle (elle connait que windoze) sur mon vieux WallStreet, ça devrait fonctionner sans pb, mais j'arriverai sans doute plutot vers 20h que 19h30_


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2006)

C'est mort pour moi, je bosse jeudi soir...


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

***** alors


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _golf... plutot vers 20h que 19h30_


On te garde une ch'tite place 



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est mort pour moi, je bosse jeudi soir...


M*rdum :mouais:


----------



## fredmac75 (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> *souvenirs*  :love: :rose:



N'est-ce pas ...


----------



## Grug2 (18 Janvier 2006)

Perso sans moi, j'avais le choix entre vous, la première du roi Lear et un week end de rêve&#8230;

j'ai choisi&#8230;


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

C'est tôt jeudi pour un WE non ?   

Enfin je dis ça ... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pas quand il est de rêve




Ah c'est donc avec toi ce WE de rêve ?


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Perso sans moi, j'avais le choix entre vous, la première du roi Lear et un week end de rêve?
> 
> j'ai choisi?


Un week-end avec le roi Lear :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ah non, je ne mange pas de ce pain là *MOI  *
> et mon WE de rêve c'est pour la St Patrick à DUBLIN avec mon ami Gui Ness




 C'est pas en Mars la St Patrick ?


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2006)

Mouais, surtout que question pain, t'as pas l'air compétent :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon vous n'allez pas me reconnaître demain soir : J'ai pris 5 kg  depuis la dernière fois ( comme ça en un an ça fait 7 ! ) et mes cheveux ont blanchi ( plus le temps d'aller chez le coiffeur ) bref je serai grosse , moche et vieille  , comme dirais la chanson " tu t'laisses aller "   

mais bon je viendrai quand même :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous n'allez pas me reconnaître demain soir : J'ai pris 5 kg  depuis la dernière fois ( comme ça en un an ça fait 7 ! ) et mes cheveux ont blanchi ( plus le temps d'aller chez le coiffeur ) bref je serai grosse , moche et vieille  , comme dirais la chanson " tu t'laisses aller "
> 
> mais bon je viendrai quand même :love:



et tu aimes toujours autant les desserts ?


----------



## Freelancer (18 Janvier 2006)

Tiens... 
Je prend mon iSight et on se fait un sitcom... "Un vieux une vieille"...


----------



## kathy h (18 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et tu aimes toujours autant les desserts ?



oui hélas ..


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Je fais chauffer l'APN alors !


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Janvier 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui hélas ..



La gourmandise n'est pas un vilain defaut, regarde je degute beaucoup de bonne chose (alimentaire :rateau et j'ai la chance de ne pas prendre un gramme :love:


Moi je dit il faut pas se priver mais juste etre raissonnable sinon on fini par ressembler a un ameri....


----------



## bonobulo (18 Janvier 2006)

oh lemmy quel joli prénom! 
 
pardon de m'incruster en attendant qu'on me réponde sur le forum photo !


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

bonobulo a dit:
			
		

> oh lemmy quel joli prénom!
> 
> pardon de m'incruster en attendant qu'on me réponde sur le forum photo !




euh... bonjour!


----------



## bonobulo (18 Janvier 2006)

euh... bonsoir


----------



## golf (19 Janvier 2006)

bonobulo a dit:
			
		

> euh... bonsoir


Ouiii...
Bonjour :rateau:



			
				bonobulo a dit:
			
		

> oh lemmy quel joli prénom!


:afraid:



			
				bonobulo a dit:
			
		

> pardon de m'incruster en attendant qu'on me réponde sur le forum photo !


Heuuu...
Ici, la photo, on l'utilise uniquement pour les services de recherche fondamentale sur la diététique


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ouiii...
> 
> Ici, la photo, on l'utilise uniquement pour les services de recherche fondamentale sur la diététique



Les restos, c'est diététique?,


----------



## golf (19 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Les restos, c'est diététique?,


Vade retro


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:



jalouse


----------



## benjamin (19 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu la soufflante du taulier :casse: :bebe: :rateau:



Quel dommage, pour une fois que je n'étais pas occupé un jeudi soir. Et nos discussions si fondamentales à prolonger de visu, alors...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Quel dommage, pour une fois que je n'étais pas occupé un jeudi soir. Et nos discussions si fondamentales à prolonger de visu, alors...



tu peux toujours venir  on s'arrangera 

_nous t'attendons de pied ferme _


----------



## benjamin (19 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu peux toujours venir  on s'arrangera
> 
> _nous t'attendons de pied ferme _


J'aime bien ton ajout en édit.  
Blague à part, je peux passer vers le dessert, ça sera peut-être plus simple.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ton ajout en édit.
> Blague à part, je peux passer vers le dessert, ça sera peut-être plus simple.



   

on me tire la langue, en plus ? :rateau: 

sérieusement tu es attendu *pour la totale*


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *pour la totale*


:rose: 
:mouais: 
 
   
  
:love: 
ça va faire mal


----------



## benjamin (19 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, non, tu sais... Manucure, peeling, soins hydratants...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Oh, non, tu sais... Manucure, peeling, soins hydratants...



résultat: beau comme un légionnaire sentant bon le sable chaud :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (20 Janvier 2006)

rentrée  ... p***** de détour enfait  

ce fut fort bon :love: 

quand je pense à ceux qui sont allés voir les hooligans love


----------



## Balooners (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon voilà on est encore dans le bar, bon baiser du bombardier !


Preview :


----------



## maiwen (20 Janvier 2006)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà on est encore dans le bar, bon baiser du bombardier !


haaaaan le geeeeek ! 

bisous à tous :love: bisous aux serveurs de ma part


----------



## benjamin (20 Janvier 2006)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà on est encore dans le bar, bon baiser du bombardier !


T'as déjà appris à poster du W800 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2006)

Soirée fort sympathique, comme d'habitude! 

 Et merci à Link pour les chocolats!... :love:

 (PS : Le Père Noël avait oublié de m'offrir un DVD pour Noël... Retard réparé!... :love: )


 Vivement la prochaine Bouffe... 

On réserve dès maintenant à la même adresse...?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et merci à Link pour les chocolats!... :love:


  

coq au vin super :love: 

quant à la tarte fondante au chocolat... :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Janvier 2006)

Très bonne soirée en vérité


----------



## Balooners (20 Janvier 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà appris à poster du W800 ?


Tu parles  ... Ils sont fous ceux qui ne crypte pas leur réseau   

Mais attends, je tente le FTP via le W800i et je réessaye


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2006)

c'est fou les réseaux wifi non protégés... avec un Alu au Bombardier et on se retrouve avec des geeks qui  floodent 
Bon là merci à Fred qui m'a ramené et là je vais dodoter. Pris quelques photos... Merci mon cher APN 
Demain pour les photos, là fait tard...
Les autres doivent être à l'Atelier je pense.
La bergère a encore embarqué un nouvel exemplaire pour sa collection de pintes 

Moi j'aurai bien embarqué _suivez mon regard_ derrière le bar, mais j'ai pas osé... problème d'accent je pense


----------



## ikiki (20 Janvier 2006)

Fraichement déposé par golf! (merci Alain )

La mimi est pieutée et moi, ben un peu de MacG avant d'y allé à mon tour...

Très bonne soirée, vraiment, et l'after au bombardier sympa aussi.
Mais pas d'after bombardier à l'atelier pour nous ensuite (pour la prochaine certainement), comme la miss bosse demain  et moi pas  heu plutot 

Et merci à Link pour les chocolat!!!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2006)

[mode je tape du pied très fort]

_Ah oui, le Bombardier, je veux y retourner aussiieuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... :love::love::love:_

[/mode je tape du pied très fort]


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2006)

Bah voilà, enfin de retour :rateau:

Merci à tous 

Égaux à vous même avec un an de plus :love:


----------



## valoriel (20 Janvier 2006)

merci alain pour le retour 

par contre yavait pas de vulcania


----------



## Taho! (20 Janvier 2006)

vous me manquez :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> [mode je tape du pied très fort]
> 
> _Ah oui, le Bombardier, je veux y retourner aussiieuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... :love::love::love:_
> 
> [/mode je tape du pied très fort]


Tu aurais mieux fait de venir, au lieu de taper du pied (même très fort).


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais mieux fait de venir, au lieu de taper du pied (même très fort).



J'ai pas encore essayé le Lausanne - Paris et retour dans la même soirée.


----------



## maiwen (20 Janvier 2006)

pas de vulcania mais la tarte était très bonne


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas de vulcania mais la tarte était très bonne


Voilà une sage parole.


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Janvier 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une sage parole.


De la part de Maiwen, est-ce que tu mesures vraiment la portée de ton propos ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> De la part de Maiwen, est-ce que tu mesures vraiment la portée de ton propos ?


 Qui mieux qu'une gourmande peut parler d'une tarte au chocolat en tant qu'experte?  

 Tu peux aussi passer *par-là*, toi, à l'occasion...


----------



## maiwen (20 Janvier 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> De la part de Maiwen, est-ce que tu mesures vraiment la portée de ton propos ?


pticon©   

:fingering: :rateau:


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Janvier 2006)

Maiwen a parfaitement raison sur ce coup. La tarte au chocolat et aux éclats de noix était très très bien. Même que je ne comprends pas comment Benjamin n'a pas pu la terminer, mais elle n'a pas été perdue pour tout le monde...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Même que je ne comprends pas comment Benjamin n'a pas pu la terminer, mais elle n'a pas été perdue pour tout le monde...





			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Oh, non, tu sais... Manucure, peeling, soins hydratants...



voulait ménager sa ligne après tous ces efforts :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> par contre yavait pas de vulcania



Ouais j'ai pas pu viendre :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (20 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> merci alain pour le retour
> 
> par contre yavait pas de vulcania



****** fait chier,  le vulcania m'a manqué et je reste polie  

EDit : incroyable mon gros mot a été censuré , on a donc pas le droit ici décrire pu.ain...


----------



## imimi (20 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas de vulcania mais la tarte était très bonne


 
Ouais MAIS Y'AVAIS PAS DE VULCANIA !!!   


Doit être vraiment bon ça vu le manque qu'il a causé à tout le monde...


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Janvier 2006)

Rahhh ! Aucunes photos  :hein:


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'ai pas pu viendre :rateau:


 
Finn érigé est représentant de l'Auvergne   
Tu réponds aussi à l'évocation de Vercingétorix :love:

_Edit : au fait le Vulacania c'est quoi .... vous avez des photos de ce déssert ???? J'ai vu que la meringue double crème _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Finn érigé est représentant de l'Auvergne
> Tu réponds aussi à l'évocation de Vercingétorix :love:
> 
> _Edit : au fait le Vulacania c'est quoi .... vous avez des photos de ce déssert ???? J'ai vu que la meringue double crème _



AH ca pour être érigé ... :love::love:

En fait les modérateurs possèdent une fonction sur vbulletin (construit un peu sur le même principe que la fonction "iMax"* censé modérer automatiquement des forums) qui scan tous les posts et me rédige un rapport précis sur certains mots clés 

* l'intelligence artificielle n'en est qu'à ses balbutiements. Il faut préciser que c'est une fonction "pilote". Pas forcément toujours au point.


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'ai passé une bonne soirée, et la tarte au chocolat  était exquise.
Je passe vite fait je suis chez Human-Fly


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai passé une bonne soirée, et la tarte au chocolat  était exquise.
> Je passe vite fait je suis chez Human-Fly


Je vois que le GHB circule à Paris.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ****** fait chier,  le vulcania m'a manqué et je reste polie
> 
> EDit : incroyable mon gros mot a été censuré , on a donc pas le droit ici décrire pu.ain...



Ah, c'est bizarre ça... :mouais:

Attention ceci est un test:

****** de bordel de ****** de merde   :mouais:


Edit: ah ça bloque pas sur tous les mots


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que le GHB circule à Paris.


Toi qui sembles t'y connaître, tu pourras donc venir à Paris sans être dépaysé.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Quand je prend des vacances c'est pas pour les passer avec des gens de macgé


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quand je prend des vacances c'est pas pour les passer avec des gens de macgé



Ah bon je croyais que tu étais toujours en vacances


----------



## valoriel (20 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Attention ceci est un test:
> 
> ****** de bordel de ****** de merde :mouais:


au lieu de tester, tu aurais mieux fais de venir 

après tu t'étonnes que je ne te remarque pas
mais si tu viens pas, ça risque pas d'arriver!


----------



## Freelancer (20 Janvier 2006)

bien rentré (quoi, il est 15h... :love:)
Merci à tous (les nouvelles têtes, les anciennes têtes - non kathy, je n'ai pas mis "vieilles têtes  - et puis les têtes de toujours :love: ) pour cette bonne soirée, pour l'after au bombardier, et pour l'after de l'after à l'atelier. :love: :love: :love: Et puis merci pour le chocolat 

ps: en parlant de chocolat, Golf tu n'oublies pas pour le vulcania du 16 mars  :love:

ps2: j'entends des chanteurs morts dans mon iPod, est-ce que Wizzzz pourrait faire quelque chose? :love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ps2: j'entends des chanteurs morts dans mon iPod, est-ce que Wizzzz pourrait faire quelque chose? :love:


tu veux dire dans ton walkman ?


----------



## Freelancer (20 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire dans ton walkman ?


non, pas un walkman, un ipod  je l'ai échangé à Kathy H contre des cassettes VHS téléchargées légalement en Divx grâce aux votes des parlementaires sur la loi DADVSI :love:


----------



## imimi (20 Janvier 2006)

'tention à ce que tu écris, y'a golf qui va se ram'ner


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> non, pas un walkman, un ipod  je l'ai échangé à Kathy H contre des cassettes VHS téléchargées légalement en Divx grâce aux votes des parlementaires sur la loi DADVSI :love:




Oui mais tu oublies qu'elle est plus vinyl la kathy ...   

Sinon bonne soirée sympa. La pinte est à la maison et le double long island ice tea de l'atelier est toujours aussi volumineux (tu m'étonnes vu le prix :rateau: )!  

PS : Valo p'tit joueur !


----------



## jojoleretour (20 Janvier 2006)

Et les photos? :love: remarque j'ai des photos pris avec mon portable


----------



## maiwen (20 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Et les photos? :love: remarque j'ai des photos pris avec mon portable


j'me disais bien que t'écrivais pas des textos :mouais:


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2006)

Un peu de mal aujourd'hui :rateau:

Bon finalement je posterai pas de photos, je trouve pas que la qualité soit au rendez-vous. Vraiment du mal avec les flashs de ces numériques.
Je garde les meilleurs moments dans ma tête et j'espère juste que certain-es auront de meilleures photos que moi  

C'était un repas -et une after- très mac je dois dire, je suis pas sûr que j'apprécie vraiment. Je préfèrai quand l'offre de discussions se diversifiait plus :rateau:

Mais ravi d'avoir revu les habitué-es et rencontré les nouve-aux/lles  :love:


----------



## kathy h (20 Janvier 2006)

zavez fini de vous foutre de moi, ce n'est pas de ma faute si de mon temps il n'y avait que du VHS et du Vinil que diantre


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2006)

Non mais le vinyle te va très bien kathy !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2006)

Elle rajoute un 'e' à la fin comme toujours !


----------



## Cillian (21 Janvier 2006)

Si il n'y a que ça pour lui faire plaisir 
ne l'en privons pas.


----------



## ikiki (21 Janvier 2006)

'soir à tous! :sleep: 

J'édite mon message, car j'ai mis les photos de la soirée dans ma galerie macg, sans penser à ceux et celles que ça pouvait déranger ... :rose:
Alors pour les intéressés, un petit MP pour l'envoi d'un coli zippé 
Ou si un autre moyen existe, je suis preneur, je n'ai pas d'espace encore pour héberger quoi que ce soit...


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai pas mis les photos dans ma galerie en attendant une autorisation de votre part a tous  , c'est pour ma securité juridique.

Pour ceux qui veulent les avoir, envoyer moi un MP je vous donnerai un lien pour les recuperer.

Notez que la seule photo qu'on voit dans ma galerie se sont les chocolats :love:


----------



## wizzz (21 Janvier 2006)

WIZZZ !!!
... de retour après une escale à Long Island !!!

Super soirée encore !!! 
Valo... la prochaine fois, pas d'excuse valable pour nous lacher avant l'"after after" !!!


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Janvier 2006)

Content de t'avoir vu Wizzz depuis le temps que je voulais te voir


----------



## wizzz (21 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ...et pour l'after de l'after à l'atelier. :love: :love: :love:
> ps2: j'entends des chanteurs morts dans mon iPod, est-ce que Wizzzz pourrait faire quelque chose? :love:



J'ai contacté le service après vente en me faisant passer pour Pascal Sevran mais Régine m'a répondu "LA FERME !!!"


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2006)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> WIZZZ !!!
> ... de retour après une escale à Long Island !!!
> 
> Super soirée encore !!!
> Valo... la prochaine fois, pas d'excuse valable pour nous lacher avant l'"after after" !!!




Non mais il a compris la leçon ... Il refera plus le petit joueur !


----------



## wizzz (21 Janvier 2006)

J'espère bien qu'il a retenu la leçon... la prochaine fois, interro ORALE à Long Island !!!


----------



## valoriel (21 Janvier 2006)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Valo... la prochaine fois, pas d'excuse valable pour nous lacher avant l' "after after" !!!


et après l'after after, ce serait mieux? :rose: :love:


----------



## valoriel (21 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Content de t'avoir vu Wizzz depuis le temps que je voulais te voir


depuis l'temps, depuis l'temps... 

ça fait même pas deux mois qu'elle est inscrite!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2006)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> J'espère bien qu'il a retenu la leçon... la prochaine fois, interro ORALE à Long Island !!!




Boire Long Island et ... Se resservir !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et après l'after after, ce serait mieux? :rose: :love:



Fatigué fatigué ... T'as pas vu l'état dans lequel était papylancer. Et pourtant il est resté .... Boire des Shirley Temple !


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> depuis l'temps, depuis l'temps...
> 
> ça fait même pas deux mois qu'elle est inscrite!



Disons que le soir du nouvel an, sur macgé ont a bien ri  


Pas autant qu'avec kathy a la bouffe


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2006)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> C'est la recette qu'il faut trouver !!! et on se les fera nous même !!!



Vodka, tequila, rhum, gin, triple sec, jus de citron sucré, du coca et beaucoup de glace pilée !  

Voilà tu sais tout maintenant !


----------



## wizzz (21 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vodka, tequila, rhum, gin, triple sec, jus de citron sucré, du coca et beaucoup de glace pilée !



... Pour les proportions exactes, il faudrait demander à "Rod"... ou l'espionner discrêtement dans le miroir


----------



## wizzz (21 Janvier 2006)

Faire le tour de Long Island c'est pas très long mais ******, ça laisse des courbatures aux cheveux dès qu'on s'arrête !!!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2006)

On enverra papy il sera sûrement d'accord pour le travailler au corps !  

Sinon c'est tout en part égale pour les alcools, un peu plus d'une part de jus de citron et un nuage de coca !


----------



## wizzz (21 Janvier 2006)

reste à trouver une machine à piler la glace chez Emaüs !!!


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> HO pARCK ASTéRisqUE.!!!



Doublon desolé


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> HO pARCK ASTéRisqUE.!!!



Je propose la prchaine bouffe du mois au Parc Asterix pour  faire un pique nique:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (21 Janvier 2006)

mon Dieu, y'a du mal de fait par ici les amis...  :love:


----------



## Freelancer (21 Janvier 2006)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> ... Pour les proportions exactes, il faudrait demander à "Rod"... ou l'espionner discrêtement dans le miroir


Je suis flatté que vous me confiiez une mission de si haute importance :love: 


			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On enverra papy il sera sûrement d'accord pour le travailler au corps !


oui, j'ai des techniques très personnelles, héritée du close-combat... mais maintenant que vous connaissez mon secret, je vais devoir vous tuer...


----------



## kathy h (21 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Disons que le soir du nouvel an, sur macgé ont a bien ri
> 
> 
> Pas autant qu'avec kathy a la bouffe



quoi !  je suis une comique ??


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2006)

Oui mais c'est pas de ta faute ..


----------



## kathy h (21 Janvier 2006)

les seules photos que j'accepte de moi c'est celles du chat , rien d'autre ( ba oui on ne voit que le chat donc c'est OK )


----------



## kathy h (21 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est pas de ta faute ..




Sale bête :love: 

EDit : je ne serai jamais ce que vous avez écrit puisque GOLF a supprimé vos post , pfffff


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Sale bête :love:
> 
> EDit : je ne serai jamais ce que vous avez écrit puisque GOLF a supprimé vos post , pfffff



ça peut s'arranger... :mouais: :afraid:


----------



## golf (24 Janvier 2006)

Bouffe de janvier, la vidéo :

La vidéo de la Bouffe de janvier au "ChantAirelle"...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bouffe de janvier, la vidéo :
> La vidéo de la Bouffe de janvier au "ChantAirelle"...


 Chouette vidéo.


----------



## Dory (24 Janvier 2006)

Idem.


----------



## imimi (24 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bouffe de janvier, la vidéo :
> 
> La vidéo de la Bouffe de janvier au "ChantAirelle"...


 

Merci Alain, joli montage


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

beau boulot


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Janvier 2006)

Sympa la video golf :love:


----------



## golf (24 Janvier 2006)

Marchi :rateau:
C'est sans prétention, comme d'hab, juste pour le souvenir 

nb : je tiens à votre disposition une version nettement plus lourde en taille réelle mpeg4


----------



## ikiki (24 Janvier 2006)

Ouais, bon boulàt Alain ! 
Et pour en fropiter pleinement, la version taille réelle m'intéresse bien


----------



## valoriel (24 Janvier 2006)

oui, trés sympa la vidéo...


----------



## wizzz (24 Janvier 2006)

Bravo Alain !
La petite musique derrière, c'est toi au piano chez Malek (rue Muller) ???  

C'est qui la potiche qui présente une pinte sur la photo en live du Bombardier ???   


Pour les photos de l'after after, il faudra nous dépeser... on les a avalées !!!


----------

